# Never ever made a intro here...



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi I am Kamangir and I joined here back in February, but I didn't post here until May.

You guys are rly fun and amazing. Thanks for being nice and I know this place will be successful.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Kamangir and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Kamangir. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Darnit! I was hoping you were going to pull a Nightriser on us :bored:

... hello and welcome :sad:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome *nt hug*


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the formal introduction. I'm glad you like it here, and look forward to seeing you post more.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heya! About time you made an introduction. roud:* *
Welcome to the best site ever. *


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Kamangir. While you're here, how about coming to the T side? We have cookies.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Kamangir! Its great that you decided to make an intro thread here.  Thanks for joining and I love reading your post!:happy:


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

We've talked before. But hi again. :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

We haven't talked before, but you seem interesting. Come find me some time.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Res said:


> Darnit! I was hoping you were going to pull a Nightriser on us :bored:
> 
> ... hello and welcome :sad:


How long did I wait until making an intro thread? 

So, welcome, again! I'll make an exception and give you a hug. :happy:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Shoo fly, dont bother me.


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> How long did I wait until making an intro thread?
> 
> So, welcome, again! I'll make an exception and give you a hug. :happy:


About four months =P It's k; no one can stop you; you're unstoppable.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys are superb at being cool.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Kamangir said:


> You guys are superb at being cool.


I should really quit my day job. :frustrating:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Res said:


> I should really quit my day job. :frustrating:


So I'll see you on the pro circuit after all. Excellent.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I am jealous of your post count trope.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> So I'll see you on the pro circuit after all. Excellent.


In the event that you do manage to sneak by in the LOSER's bracket, then yes, you will. You'll see me, then walk away with your trophy of a soccer player because they didn't have enough highend trophies for the higher seeded players. See you next year.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Kamangir said:


> I am jealous of your post count trope.


Stick around. This is the highest post count I've wracked up anywhere. It's not so difficult around here.



Res said:


> In the event that you do manage to sneak by in the LOSER's bracket, then yes, you will. You'll see me, then walk away with your trophy of a soccer player because they didn't have enough highend trophies for the higher seeded players. See you next year.


Oh. . . oh yeah?! Well. . . shut up!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> Stick around. This is the highest post count I've wracked up anywhere. It's not so difficult around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. . . oh yeah?! Well. . . shut up!


I'm never cooking those meatballs again.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

get your grotesque photos out of my thread.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

But there's only one. :mellow:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I have something against spidermen too.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it the smell? For some reason he always has stink lines rising from his head.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 
Oh, and what she said: 


Viktoria said:


> *Welcome to the best site ever. *


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome. :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

*I am in love with your colors. I have a desire now to write all my posts in pink.
*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome I guess


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I always have loved colors and it makes me happy when I see colors beside my name.


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

hello kam.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

your colors suck jakky.


----------

